# Time For New Tires



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello All,









I've had my 21 RS for 2 years now and that has been my deadline for replacing the Duro tires. I live in a small town so I asked the owner of the local tire shop to come over and look at the trailer tires. As we all know, he said the Duro's are really cheap soft tires. Mine have worn pretty evenly except for the right rear which he said gets the most wear. He said I could probably get another year out of them but to replace the right rear with the spare.

If I want new tires he reccomended the Denman brand.Denman Tires He said he has tried everything and has had the least amount of problems with this company that makes specialty tires. I mentioned that many Outbackers have switched to the Goodyear Marathons. He said he has sold those also but has had a few separations.

Does anyone have any experience with the Denman tires? I most likely will replace the Duro's in the next couple of weeks -- before my 2 week trip to Oregon.

Walter


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I replaced my Duros with Denman radials several months ago, have driven about 600 miles and have no problems. They were sold to me by a dealer that specializes in tires for large trucks and trailers of all sizes. He has been in business for 40+ years and has a very good reputation in our area.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of them
Other brand to keep in mind for later on down the road

DOn


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

One of my local tire dealers recommended them also, but I went with the Marathons.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Walter,

I have never heard of Denman tires myself.









Since you are coming up to Oregon anyway, you could always stop at a Les Schwab. Actually, you probably have them down there now too. But if you have a local dealer you feel good about, that will be your best bet in the long run.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

